# Merrill College, Derby



## thompski (Apr 10, 2008)

Alot of schools in Derby are being rebuilt, one example was Merrill College formerly Shelton Lock Secondary Modern it has sadly been demolished and was one of the nicer schools from an architectural viewpoint (at least the main building). Though me and a few friends decided to explore one night after a few beers I sadly didn't have a camera to photograph the interior. Prior to its demolition I got some exterior shots through the fencing surrounding it.

The site is currently levelled and proposals are currently being debated for a new housing development.


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 10, 2008)

bet that would have been a cool explore as well


----------



## johno23 (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeh that would have been great to check out.shame its been trashed for yet more Fikun houses

Love the "bonfire"of concrete,the chavs round there will try to burn absolutely anything


----------



## King Al (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks quite interesting, Like the shot through the gates


----------

